# Does a harness cause matting on a puppy?



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

We are preparing for our Havanese puppy arriving in late April. 

I have read posts about some matting due to wearing harness/collar/clothing etc.

Does this happen after adult coat comes in or right from the start for a puppy?

We don't have a fence yet. I am hoping to let the puppy outside in a harness, but will this cause matting?

If yes, will brushing puppy hair once a day be okay with regular harness wear?

Thank you for your help...

Tracey


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Harnesses can cause matting, it really depends on your dog and the type of hair. Harnesses are safer with small dogs as collars can cause the trachea to collapse if pulled too hard. There are many types of harnesses that people have used, I prefer the step in ones that only have one clip on the dog's back. They're less likely to slip out of a harness than a collar.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Harnesses are safer for small dogs, but in time you will get matts. There are a number of threads on different types. I do not use harnesses because the matting, but I do have to be extra careful with Galen. She will back out of a collar no matter how snug I have it.

Leslie was going to make one with satin or silk, didn't read how that turned out. I did see an interesting one the other day that just had the collar and a band around the chest to keep them from backing out of the collar it looked like a figure 8.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I used harnesses when they were young pups. The matting really didn't start until 8 to 9 months when their hair was longer. I still use a satin-lined harness but still have matts. 

BTW, Bentley managed to get out of his harness the other day when he was pulling like a Rotweiller to go see our neighbor across the street. I still don't know how it happened. I am assuming I just didn't have the hook on tightly and it was just an isolated case. (That was a sight for sore eyes...I had Evye and Taylor hooked to a coupler, trying to run across the street with 2 dogs attached to me and each other. No more 3-doggie walks !!! Ever !!!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree about the step-in type harness... Kodi HATED the kind that had to go over his head. We didn't use one for long... just until he learned to walk correctly on a loose lead. But it does take a little time and a concerted effort to get to that point, and until then, you don't want them hurting their tender little throats!

As far as matting is concerned, Kodi didn't mat as a small puppy, but he has very silky, fairly straight hair. I think the more cottony and the curlier it is, the more likely a harness is to mat it. Kodi is 10 1/2 months old now, and blowing coat. Even his car harness (which he sits still in) causes some matting at this point. I am hoping that when we are through blowing coat, it won't happen any more.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Neither of mine matted as puppies. The problem comes in later when they blow coat!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> Harnesses are safer for small dogs, but in time you will get matts. There are a number of threads on different types. I do not use harnesses because the matting, but I do have to be extra careful with Galen. She will back out of a collar no matter how snug I have it.


Have you tried a martingale-type collar like they use on greyhounds and other small-headed dogs? They are specifically designed to avoid that problem by tightening up if the dog pulls backwards.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your replies. Sounds like I may have a bit of a puppy grace period with the harness/matting situation. 

Does anyone know at what age the type of coat (silky straight, wavy, curly) becomes known? (Our puppy to be is only 4 weeks old and we only have photos) 

I dont want to invest alot of money on a harness if it turns out I need a different type of harness for a different coat.

Thanks again.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarmaKat said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies. Sounds like I may have a bit of a puppy grace period with the harness/matting situation.
> 
> Does anyone know at what age the type of coat (silky straight, wavy, curly) becomes known? (Our puppy to be is only 4 weeks old and we only have photos)
> 
> ...


One thing that can help figure it out is to look at the parents, and ask the breeder. If both parents, and their parents have silky drop coats, it's likely that the puppy will too. If all the puppy's relatives have profuse, cottony coats it's more likely that they will have coats like that.

That said, puppy harnesses are so cheap that it hardly makes a difference in the scheme of what it costs to outfit a puppy. If I remember correctly, you can get a step-in harness at Petco for under $10.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

krandall said:


> Have you tried a martingale-type collar like they use on greyhounds and other small-headed dogs? They are specifically designed to avoid that problem by tightening up if the dog pulls backwards.


I have a martingale-type collar for Taylor that his breeder made for him (satin-lined) and I LOVE it.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

KarmaKat said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies. Sounds like I may have a bit of a puppy grace period with the harness/matting situation.
> 
> Does anyone know at what age the type of coat (silky straight, wavy, curly) becomes known? (Our puppy to be is only 4 weeks old and we only have photos)
> 
> ...


You will go through many type collars and harnesses regardless...I can (almost :biggrin1 guarantee it. Just par for the course.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks again everyone. The satin lined harness sounds wonderful. I know satin pillowcases are great for a human's "coat"  

I'll ask the breeder about the parents in my next email to her. I dont want to overwhelm her. She has been so nice responding to my emails. There are pics on her website of the parents, but I wouldnt know anything from a picture. I think I will also ask what harnesses work well for the parents. 

Thanks for the help again. Off to read more training books


----------



## SuzyClaire (Dec 1, 2009)

KarmaKat said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies. Sounds like I may have a bit of a puppy grace period with the harness/matting situation.
> 
> Does anyone know at what age the type of coat (silky straight, wavy, curly) becomes known? (Our puppy to be is only 4 weeks old and we only have photos)
> 
> ...


If your pup is anything like mine, go ahead and buy stock in whatever harness company you choose. Smitty has chewed through three of them so far and two leashes. We've tried to stop him but nothing seems to work. We're assuming it's just a phase.

As to what type of harness- we use a step-in one like the one found here:

http://www.dogsupplies.com/products/Lupine-Step-In-Harness-Large-Dogs.html

I'm sure you can find a less expensive version at PetSmart. I like it because it allows me to move him along without worrying about him slipping out of it when we're out on our walks.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

SuzyClaire - Thank you for the link. The Lupine Harnesses look beautiful and easy to use. I saved the link to visit. I think I will definately buy some when I have a better idea of Tybee's size. We have some bargain, non step-in harnesses for backup for the first few days. Love all the pattern choices, too.


Oh Smitty... chewing through harnesses and leashes


----------

